
Show HN: Generate names like snapchat, dropbox, paypal for your next project - varunmohapatra
https://namewink.com/
======
valiant-comma
Very nice, I like the real-time domain name availability check. However, I
tried it with “photo” and it appeared to provide two suggestions that were the
same (photoality, IIRC).

~~~
varunmohapatra
Yes, it does repeat suggestions as of now, will fix it soon. Thanks for
checking it out!

------
quickthrower2
It is reporting .coms as available that aren’t. I won’t repeat what I typed
though as it was a bit rude.

------
SkyTreasure
This is nice, bookmarked it for my next project. Loved it.

~~~
varunmohapatra
Cheers!

------
nickthemagicman
Did the site name 'namewink' come from the generator?

Cool site.

~~~
varunmohapatra
It did! ..from an early prototype. Thanks for checking it out.

------
vkaku
snapbox, droppal and paychat.

Three different startups, three different revenue models.

~~~
varunmohapatra
lol... I like droppal :P

